# Stechmückenlarven



## petra1802 (14. Juli 2012)

Nach dem ich seid tagen das ganze forum durchstöbert habe und keine richtige lösung gefunden habe nochmal mein problem. ich habe ein halbes weinfass mit drei posthornschnecken. das wasser ist klar (keine kloake) ziemlich algen frei (paar gibt es ja immer). ich habe aber stechmückenlarven ohne ende. kann mir jemand einen tipp geben, wie ich diese larven verschwinden lassen kann. ich habe schon seid über einer woche ein kleines wasserspiel laufen...wegen unruhiger wasseroberfläche.........hat auch keinen wert.

was kann ich sonst noch machen..........keine fische!!!

LG Petra


----------



## katja (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

das sollte helfen  http://www.neudorff.de/produkte/katalog/stechmueckenfrei.html


----------



## petra1802 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

habe ich schon gesehn, schadet das mittel auch wirklich nciht meinen __ schnecken?


----------



## katja (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

mmhh...drauf steht ja: nein, aber sicherheitshalber würde ich vielleicht auch nochmal dort anrufen. wobei es ja auch ausdrücklich für teiche ist und welcher teich hat keine __ schnecken?


----------



## StefanBO (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Hallo,


petra1802 schrieb:


> was kann ich sonst noch machen..........keine fische!!!


abwarten, wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht. Im 150-Liter-Hochteich gibt es hier jedenfalls kein Mückenlarvenproblem. Nur im Frühjahr gab es eine kurze Zeit lang mal welche, jetzt nicht mehr.



petra1802 schrieb:


> habe ich schon gesehn, schadet das mittel auch wirklich nciht meinen __ schnecken?


Gute Frage. Dazu werden ja keine Angaben gemacht. Aber hier:
http://www.schneckenprofi.de/neudomueck-stechmueckenfrei.html
Zitiert wird dort der Industrieverband Agrar:


> "Ein Bodenbakterium in Diensten des Pflanzenschutzes. Mit Bacillus-thuringiensis-Präparaten gegen Raupen, Larven - und auch Mückenplagen
> "Schon seit etwa 40 Jahren wird das Bodenbakterium Bacillus thuringiensis (Bt) für den Pflanzenschutz in der Landwirtschaft, einschließlich des biologischen Landbaus, genutzt. Als Wirkstoff dienen die lebenden Sporen. Ihre Eiweißkristalle können nur in einem hoch alkalischen Darmsaft bestimmter Larven und Raupen von einem Enzym gelöst werden. Das führt dann dazu, dass die oberste Zellschicht des Darms zerstört wird. Die Fraßschädlinge verhungern. Für alle anderen Lebewesen ist dieses Bt-Eiweiß harmlos. Es wird wie die übrigen Eiweiße in der Nahrung auch, im Magen und Darm abgebaut."


Demnach wäre das anscheinend "nur" für manche Insektenlarven tödlich. Aber vielleicht auch für räuberische Insektenlarven, die die der Stechmücke sonst fressen könnten?  Im "lebenden" Teich würde ich jedenfalls darauf verzichten.

http://www.i-m.de/gefahrstoffe/219693.pdf
Dort sind Angaben zur Toxikologie. Bestimmt kann jemand hier die interpretieren


----------



## ingopur (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Hallo, 

Kommt bekannt vor

Also in meinem Weinfass, wo ich keine Seerose habe, habe ich eine kleine Pumpe mit,Wasserspeiermdrin, seitdem keine Mückenlarven.

In dem anderen mit Seerose verwende ich auch diese Mückenfrei-Produkt. Es starben nur die Mückenlarven, die Wasserflöhe sind wohlauf, es scheint also wirklich nur auf die Mückenlarven wirken. Allerdings habe ich da keine __ Schnecken 

Viele Grüße, Anna


----------



## petra1802 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Es sind halt unmengen von larven in dem fass. bin normal auch nciht für chemie im garten, aber ich muß echt was machen. wenn ich jetzt mit wasserspiel anfange wird es neue verhindern, aber die "alten" sind ja schon da. 
werde meine __ schnecken wohl solange umziehen lassen, wenn ich das mittel reingebe. will ja echt nicht, dass den dreien was passiert.


----------



## zuppinger (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Wie wäre es mit abschöpfen? Ist ein Geduldsspiel, aber in meinen Gartentonnen reduziere ich die Viecher damit drastisch, da sie immer wieder zum Luftholen nach oben kommen müssen. Der Rest darf pieksen, denn ausrotten kann man sie nicht.


----------



## petra1802 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

 ist das dein ernst?  könnte ich meinem sohn zur stafe aufbrummen wenn er ein schlechtes zeugnis mit nach hause bringt


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

hmm. also ich hab mal nen Bericht gesehen, wo grosse gebiete mit diesem Bacillus ,,geimpft" wurden...  auch Naturschutzgebiete ( Auen an Flüssen)  ich denke, wenns auch Libellenlarven etc töten würde wärs ncht erlaubt... und wenns sich nur im alkalischen Bereich  des Darms auflöst.. hmm.. Libellenlarven etc. sind ja Räuber, müssten also eigentlich ein eher saures Millieu haben...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Hi Petra,

ein feiner Aquarienkescher hilft gegen Mückenlarven. Damit lassen sie sich ganz gut abfischen

MfG Frank


----------



## niri (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*



zuppinger schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit abschöpfen? Ist ein Geduldsspiel, aber in meinen Gartentonnen reduziere ich die Viecher damit drastisch, da sie immer wieder zum Luftholen nach oben kommen müssen. Der Rest darf pieksen, denn ausrotten kann man sie nicht.



Das Abschöpfen geht mit einem AQ-Kescher ganz einfach. Abwarten, bis die Larven an der Wasseroberfläche hängen und schnell zuschlagen .

LG
Ina


----------



## petra1802 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

also gut dann werden ich  es wohl doch erst mit einem kescher versuchen.....und wie gesagt, zeugnis gibt es in einer woche


----------



## Flusi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

also ich geh da mal ein paar Minuten mit einem alten Teesieb durch, dann ist in der Regel die "Invasion" beseitigt. Manuell hast Du es am schnellsten, billigsten und total unbedenklich für die Bewohner erledigt.

Liebe Grüße, Ingrid


----------



## Helvola (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir aus einer alten Socke einen Kescher gebastelt,
der ist sehr hilfreich gegen Zuckmückenlarven.
Vielleicht hilft er auch gegen Stechmückenlarven.


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Hallo __ Helvola,

interessante Idee - betäubt die Mücken gleich?  

(Sorry, der musste jetzt sein.)


----------



## petra1802 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Toll, dann habe ich gleich eine pilzzucht im weinfass

Das mit dem Kescher ist nicht gut gelaufen.......da ich nicht viel freie Fläche im Fass habe, erreiche ich die versteckten Ecken nicht so gut. Werde es wohl doch, wohl oder übel, mit dem Mittel versuchen müssen.


----------



## felispapa (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

ich habe ein paar __ Rückenschwimmer aus dem großen Teich in den Miniteich gegeben- Fazit: keinerlei Mückenlarven mehr.


----------



## petra1802 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Hallo felispapa, wo bekommt man die __ rückenschwimmer her? Hoffe das ist keine dumme frage. und die kann ich ohne probleme in mein weinfass einziehen lassen?


----------



## Hagalaz (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Naja du könntest auch etwas öl in dein Fass geben das bedeckt die Oberfläche und die Larven können nicht mehr atmen aber ob das so gut ist....


----------



## jochen (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Hallo Petra,

kennt du keinen Aquarianer, er wird dir die Mückenlarven dankend abnehmen, besseres Futter für Salmler und Cichliden etc. wird es kaum geben, ich zum Beispiel stelle extra Regentonnen im Garten auf impfe sie mit Brennesselsud an um Mückenlarven zu bekommen...

so verschieden ist die Welt.

also was ich sagenmöchte jeder Aquarianer wird dir dankbar sein deine Mückenlarven abzufischen.

Grüssle,
jochen


----------



## pema (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*



> wo bekommt man die __ rückenschwimmer her?



Rückenschwimmer können __ fliegen und siedeln sich normalerweise sehr schnell in stehenden Gewässern an. Ebenso wie z.B. __ Wasserläufer. 
Ich würde schlicht und ergreifend nichts machen und abwarten, bis sich die Fressfeinde der Larven einstellen. In der Zwischenzeit kannst du ja mit Hilfe einer Socke...oder vielleicht doch eines Keschers deinen Sohn beschäftigen
Kipp nichts rein.

petra


----------



## petra1802 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Danke für eure tipps. dann hoffe ich mal, dass die neuen bewohner bald bei mir einziehen....denn socken kann ich nicht dazu nehmen, brauch sie noch bei uns ist es sooooooooooo kalt

morgen 16 grad, mir ist vor schreck der glühwein aus der hand gefallen


----------



## grünerdaumen (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Selbst, wenn Du Deine Mücken erfolgreich vernichtest, was immer Schädliches verwenden heißt, gibt es in Deiner Nähe tausende Möglichkeiten für andere Brutplätze. Sichere lieber Dein Schlafzimmerfenster mit Gaze, das macht mehr Sinn.


----------



## Claro01 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Also abgesehen davon, dass natürlich nicht nur die "Gelsen" deines Wässerchens stechen ... ich habe irgendwo davon gelesen, dass Mückenlarven (natürlich nur, wenn sie noch ganz mini sind!) auch vom "__ Wasserschlauch" verzehrt werden. Das ist eine recht nette grazile Schwimmpflanze, die auch - jetzt gerade - sehr schöne gelbe Blüten über die Oberfläche treibt. Google mal danach, es handelt sich um eine überaus interessante fleischfressende Wasserpflanze, die *imo* keine besonderen Ansprüche stellt. Sie ist natürlich nicht winterhart, macht aber Winterknospen, aus denen dann im nächsten Jahr neues Leben entsteht (so die Literatur). Ich habe sie kürzlich für mich entdeckt und finde sie ganz einfach schön!


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*



Claro01 schrieb:


> die *imo* keine besonderen Ansprüche stellt.



Doch - sie mag kein zu kalkhaltiges Wassser.


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

... oder direkt das Ganze mal kurz unter STrom setzen ;-)

... oder Spüli rein 


@ Hagalaz  Speiseöl oder Motoröl?


----------



## petra1802 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Kann ich die Pflanze dann einsetzen wenn ich Regenwasser in meinem Fass habe? Meine Pflanzen kümmern eh so vor sich hin. Fehlt denen vielleicht die Sonne? Wie sieht es bei euren Weinfässern aus?

LG Petra


----------



## Claro01 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Mit "Pflanze" meinst du den __ Wasserschlauch - ja? Das ist eine SCHWIMMpflanze, d.h. dass sie mehr oder weniger an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt, sicher aber nicht einwurzelt!!! Was das Darben deiner Pflanzen anbelangt so wird das am Regenwasser liegen. Denn das könnte in deinem Fall zu nährstoffarm sein und Pflanzen wollen auch ernährt werden. Im Gartenteich kommt genug an Nährstoffen rein, oftmals zu viel - überhaupt dann, wenn Fische drinnen sind (denn die machen ja auch das Gegenteil von fressen ...). Versuch es mal mit Leitungswasserzugabe (ohne Chlor oder ähnlichen "Geschmacksstoffen", ggf, vor dem reingeben gut durchquirln, damit das Chlor ausgasen kann - ähnlich wie beim Mineralwasser, das du natürlich auch verwenden könntest). Da sollten genug Mineralien drin sein, Pflanzen geben dann über die absterbenden Blätter auch noch was dazu und mit dieser Mischung könnte es mit dem Wachstum wieder aufwärts gehen.

@Kalkhaltiges Wasser: Das wusste ich nicht - danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## petra1802 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Hallo Heinz,
habe heute mein Weinfass halb ausgeleert und mit Leitungswasser gefüllt. Hoffe das hat etwas genützt. Mir war schon klar, dass der __ Wasserschlauch nur schwimmt......habe ja brav gegoogelt. Hab mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Danke nochmal für deinen Tipp.
Meine ´Steckmückenlarven werden nicht weniger. Ich lasse es jetzt sein, habe seid kurzem einen Frosch, glaube das ist eine __ Erdkröte mit Nachwuchs. Ein kluger Kopf hat mir gesagt, der Frosch kümmert sich drum. Stimmt das? 

Lieben Danke Petra


----------



## Claro01 (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Stechmückenlarven*

Servus Petra!

Ich denke dass du das Richtige gemacht hast, die nächsten Tage/Wochen werden es dann ans Licht bringen! Frosch? Im Fass? Kann der auch "Landgang" machen bzw. kommt der aus dem Miniteich auch raus? Bitte zeig doch mal ein aktuelles Foto damit man sich eine Vorstellung machen kann ...

Stechmückenlarven sind gutes Futter für alles, was sonst noch - deutlich sichtbar - im Wasser herumschwimmt. Hast du schon mal auf die "Schiffchen" geachtet? Das ist das "Mückengelege", aus dem sich dann die Larven gar nicht mal so langsam zur vollen Größe entwickeln. Wenn du diese Schiffchen gleich nach der Ablage herausholst dann hast du später keine Stiche!:smoki Du machst das schon!


----------

